# Share your load data



## Shark92976 (Mar 8, 2009)

Just curious what everyones loading out there. Currently I'm loading 9mm for my Baby Eagle, and .223 for my Rock River AR-15.

My loads are listed:

*9mm*
115gr Berry's Plated RN DS
4.0gr of Titegroup
CCI Small Pistol Primers
OAL 1.16

*.223*
55gr Berry's FMJ
24.0 Gr of Accurate 2230
CCI #400 Primers
OAL 2.25


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm no expert but I'm very happy with the accuracy of my 40 S&W loads


180 grain FMJ Montana Gold bullet
MagTech small pistol primers
7.8 grain Accurate #7
1.130 COL

165 grain JHP Montana Gold
MagTech small pistol primers
8.4 grain Accurate #7
1.132 COL

All shot from my Stoeger Cougar with no indication of overpressure noted. BUT they haven't been chrono'd.


----------

